# Er 40 Wrench



## dlane (Feb 25, 2016)

Quick er40 Chuck wrench, my arms don't like reaching up for the draw bar any more so I got a er40 r8 Chuck I'll use when space permits. It's 5/16 thick aluminum its for the Chuck not the nut.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Probably could of done a better job with the swirling


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 26, 2016)

Wire brush with valve grinding compound . will make nice jeweling design. .


----------

